# 9 month old suddenly waking up every two hours



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm having a hard time getting past a baby waking up just once at night being untenable.

But, anyway, sometimes babies wake up a lot at night when they are nearing a major developmental milestone, like crawling, walking, etc. When they hit the milestone, they generally go back to their previous sleep pattern.


----------



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am sorry that this has been so rough on you. First, you should count your blessings that you have an amazing sleeper. Waking only once a night most nights? WOW. A GOOD night for us is only waking every 2 hours....

I think you need to change your expectations a little bit. Baby's sleep progression is not linear. They will do better for awhile, and then regress again due to growth spurt (9 months is a growth spurt time), teething, milestones, sickness, etc. Is he working on pulling up/walking/talking, etc? Are there any teeth about to pop through??

Rather than trying to change your babies sleep patterns (because you pretty much can't...) I would suggest changing your living patterns. I realize that you and your husband both work.. But could you split up the household chores? or let them go for a little while? Also, is there any way besides a bottle that baby will go back to sleep? Is he cosleeping?

Just remember, this too shall pass. Soon your baby will be sleeping better again, but for right now he isn't and that totally sucks.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you sure its not teething? If he's not hungry, and he's upset - and gets more so when offered comfort of different sorts, it sure sounds like what my son does when he's teething. We often try giving Lincoln something to chew on, and if that makes him happy we know its teething pain and will try tylenol or Motrin to try and relieve the pain so that he can sleep. Then we sleep too.

I hope things start to get better. My son is also incredibly active (he takes after me







), and I've found that not letting him sleep all he wants during the day, and getting him as much physical activity as possible really helps us all get a good nights sleep. Good luck.


----------



## sept15lija (Jun 21, 2008)

I wanted to second possible teething too, although maybe a developmental milestone too - is he getting ready to walk? That can cause night wakings as well.

I feel for you on your schedule - that sounds really rough and you must be very tired. But unfortunately your baby can't change because of that, at 9 months we were still dealing with 3+ wakings per night mostly. They get better, then they get worse, then better again....whenever the good times came I enjoyed them as much as possible knowing in a few days or a week things would be back to being a bit more difficult again. Good luck, and just keep reminding yourself that things WILL get better.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

My two have never slept through the night, even waking only once, at 9 months! I can't help but say, "wow, lucky you!" but I know that's not what you are wanting to hear.

So many things could be going on and you can't force your baby to not go through them. Teething, nightmares, suddenly realizing that he rarely sees mommy & daddy and just plain missing them, wanting reassurance that they are there in the middle of the night, etc.

Chances are, this will naturally go away within a few weeks or a couple of months.

Also, aren't there electronic bottle warmers that can be put on your bedside table, so you don't have to get up, even for formula bottles?


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with previous posters, as hard as it is, it will only go on for a short period of time. Yes, you have to invest *very* hard work into your baby, but it's only a few years in your [hopefully] long life.

My son also *never* *ever* *ever* stopped. It was completely exhausting. But what can you do? It will not last forever.

Every time I thought I would lose my mind [literally, from lack of REM sleep], a day or two later he would either have a fever/snotty nose, sprout a tooth, or reach some milestone.

Have you tried Hyland's teething tablets?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I am having similar issues right now, except for a few differences.

Besides the 9 1/2 month old, I also have a 2 year old who never.ever.ever.stops.EVER.

He likes to wake up the same time as the baby.

I do all the night wakings for both children by myself.

I get both children ready and out the door every morning by 645 by myself.

I get both children fed, bathed, read to, and played with every night, by myself.

I have done both FF (DS1) and BF (DS2) and neither is easy. I used to be able to let DS2 latch on and drift back to sleep. But now he pinches and rips my skin apart while he nurses. PLus the nursing itself is hard enough to sleep through, it just feels annoying when I am trying to sleep.

I agree that once they give you those few blissful nights of uninterrupted sleep, then regress, its harder then before to function on so little sleep. Especially when you work.

I just keep telling myself it wont always be this way. I will also admit to not being the nicest person on the planet after the 3rd waking, and forget being nice to my husband. He slept through it all, so I dont even want to speak to him. So if it happens to you again tonight, just think of me, because I will probably being going through all the same crap, and having to do all the same chores at exactly the same time. (I will also have to entertain ILs tonight, AWSOME!)


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
So if it happens to you again tonight, just think of me, because I will probably being going through all the same crap, and having to do all the same chores at exactly the same time.

Ditto! And I'm a stay-at-home Mom. I used to work (and have had some temp work lately). Being a SAHM is harder than the most stressful job I've ever had. My son is another active baby who requires constant entertainment. The only way I get things done is by wearing him and I don't think my back and knees will ever be the same again. I ache constantly. For three months I've lived on 4-5 hours sleep a night. If my DS sleeps 3 hours in a row I think I'm lucky. I'm literally dancing the next day when I get a night like that. I actually thought your statement about one night waking being untenable was a typo!!

The only way I can stay sane is to think "it just is what it is". Also, my husband gives me lie ins on Sat and Sun mornings and it somehow manages to re-charge my batteries enough to keep going. Also, your body and mind eventually get used to the lack of sleep.


----------

